# Rear Lift Help



## Shmeffrey (Jan 18, 2011)

I just got a 2008 Rincon 680, and I'm new to the forum. Great site!
I just put on ITP SS 108's and Mudlite XTR's 27x11-14. They are awesome and don't have any rubbing even without a lift. I put 1"-1.5" lift on all around and the front is awesome but the rear did not work well. It consisted of new brackets that moved the shock up on the A-Arm. After installation the rear suspension seem 'spongy' and did not lift back up to full height. Once I removed the rear lift the suspension is much better. 

I am wondering if the lift kits that have spacer blocks for the springs work better? Like what is offered from Super ATV for the rear. Or if I can achiever a better lift and ride with new springs like from High Lifter. Really I think I will go with one of these two options but I'm not sure how much the high lifter springs will lift the rear end.

Anyone have any opinions? I appreciate the help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The ride quality w/ spacers or HL Springs is going to be back like it was w/ the lift kit. Stiffer. You could try the springs, you might get ~1" or so gain our of them. Spacers are not going to give you any real lift (regardless of what some people on here say) b/c Your shock is only going to extend as far is it can extend. Putting a spacer in there only causes premature spring sag, and even if you do see a little lift at first, you wont see it long. All it does is compress the spring and keep the shock more maxed out at all times... In essence the HL spring will do the same thing, but....


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

by spongy do you mean weaker? if so...

to me it seems if the shock is higher up on the a arm there is more leverage pushing up on the spring making it seem weaker. i'd try maybe putting the HL springs on the back then reinstalling the lift kit and to me that would seem like it would fix it. just my opinion of coure tho...


----------



## Shmeffrey (Jan 18, 2011)

by spongy I do mean weaker. The suspension doesn't come up to the same ride height. Just could be sagging springs. I think I'll try the high lifter springs because they should return the suspension back to stock levels and be stiffer... I don't really need a lift but I do want the suspension to be stiffer and sit at the max stock levels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ sounds like that's the best plan!


----------

